# BMW Mini Mute Wire



## Tommy Cooper (Sep 26, 2012)

Hi every one,
Just joined the forum and seeking assisatance!
I am trying to fit a"Bury" hands free kit to my BMW Mini 2007 model and cant idetify the Mute wire for the radio!

Can anyone help?

Tommy Cooper.


----------

